# Hottest Chicks



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Who Do you think is the hottest chick on outdoor telivision. For me it would have to be Taylor Drury.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

haley heath


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Shes not to bad ethier


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Taylor Drury is my dream girl and she is my age. :embara: She is 15-16 right?


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 17, 2005)

bonecollector 3 said:


> Who Do you think is the hottest chick on outdoor telivision. For me it would have to be Taylor Drury.


Dude I hope your only 15 or something:lol3:


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am 14


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

couldn't tell ya, i haven't watched hunting on tv in years.. can't stand it


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

definetly the girls from my RACKS calender  :lol3: no im jk, I dont know of any girls that hunt on film really. what show is that drury girl from? shes not to bad lookin.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Key word DRURY


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

does she have her own show?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Not yet she don't. But give it nother 3-5 years she will. And drury outdoors is what she's most of tha time.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh alright. maybe i can recruit her for my show  no, shes probably to good


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ask er bout that and post the response ya get


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Ask er bout that and post the response ya get


I really dont think a 16 year old girl is going to move from her house to my town haha. but i guess she could do out of state film, how would i even get a hold of her?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Fb or email Id think


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

kelsey Claypool. mmmm, i got to see her today. Im in love...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Fb or email Id think


there is like 52 taylor drurys haha


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

I'm obviously older than most of you (I'm 38), because I'm thinking Tiffany Lakoski. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

FireMedic26 said:


> I'm obviously older than most of you (I'm 38), because I'm thinking Tiffany Lakoski.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


im with you on that, cause she does racks calenders also.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Tiffanys not bad lookin. But her voice makes me cringe.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> Tiffanys not bad lookin. But her voice makes me cringe.


:lol3:


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

HA bet non of u guys found taylor drury on facebook....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> HA bet non of u guys found taylor drury on facebook....


no, there is like 50 of them, have you found her?


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

yep and she confirmed me as a friend hahaah ill post a link


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1465914649


----------



## Wibowhunter21 (Mar 9, 2009)

FireMedic26 said:


> I'm obviously older than most of you (I'm 38), because I'm thinking Tiffany Lakoski.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


I'll second that! (I'm 39)


----------



## Wyoming Jr. (Mar 26, 2009)

FireMedic26 said:


> I'm obviously older than most of you (I'm 38), because I'm thinking Tiffany Lakoski.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


definitely, and im only 16 lol!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Idk. Tiff is hot, sam morgan is hot as well, chris brackets Gf is hot, laura Francese is as well.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

tiffany hands down.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

bsites9 said:


> tiffany hands down.


I like her but shes too ditsy.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1465914649


Ya i like her better when she has her mossy oak on


----------



## pse bow master (Jun 17, 2010)

sawtoothscream said:


> Idk. Tiff is hot, sam morgan is hot as well, chris brackets Gf is hot, laura Francese is as well.




I agree with you but tiffany is smokin and so is Taylor Drury and I have a martin calendar of Laura francese on it in a bathing suit spreading her legs and then posing


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I talked to Melissa Bachman at the Dixie Deer Classic this past weekend and let me tell you she is in the top 5 easy!!!!! She looks better than on TV and that is rare!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh and kate strother is fine.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

tiffany lakoski and sam morgan!!!! WIN


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

pse bow master said:


> I agree with you but tiffany is smokin and so is Taylor Drury and I have a martin calendar of Laura francese on it in a bathing suit spreading her legs and then posing


got to love those bow fishing episodes with tiff. esp the first one:drool:


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

it would have to be tiffany lekoski


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

sawtoothscream said:


> got to love those bow fishing episodes with tiff. esp the first one:drool:


true dat!


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Julie krueter


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

tiffany lakosky or my friend that bow hunts


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

mathewslx9 said:


> tiffany lakosky or my friend that bow hunts


you lucky dog


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

monsterbuckrick said:


> Julie krueter


Yes, I agree. She's smokin hot too. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Youre not too old cuz im gunna say the same thing! Vote 2 for Tiffany!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

anybody else thing Stephanie from sons of guns is cute becides me?


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

> anybody else thing Stephanie from sons of guns is cute becides me?



Yes!!!!!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

bonecollector 3 said:


> Yes!!!!!


good man! haha


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Jada Johnson now! mmmm


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> anybody else thing Stephanie from sons of guns is cute becides me?


jaw dropping


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

So where are the pics ???........... how is man supposed to decide without any pics to go by ??? 

Woody


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Woody69 said:


> So where are the pics ???........... how is man supposed to decide without any pics to go by ???
> 
> Woody


google


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

there she is :shade: gun silencer never looked so good


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

Taylor Drury!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! except i wouldnt be hunting hhahahaha jk


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> there she is :shade: gun silencer never looked so good


Bow Chica wow wow Chica wow wow


----------

